# Purchase Later Souvenir Photos



## jpaytoncfd (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello, 

      I am hoping someone can help me find a ecommerce software or service that would allow me to take photos of our customers and hand them a card with a code to retrieve and purchase prints of their photos online. 

      My family owns a horse farm and we provide public trail rides. Due to safety issues we can not allow people to take photos during the ride and it prevents people from getting pictures of them self on top of their horse. So I have found a method of getting a group shot of them in the field and automatically uploading it by ftp.

     I want people to be able to purchase the photos but I dont yet want to invest in printing hardware or time placing orders at the farm. Instead I was hoping for a solution like many NY attractions where they hand you a card with a code that you can enter online and see your photos. Or possibly just a gallery organized by date and time and would allow them to find their photos and purchase them like this: 129slayer.com Photo Store The Dragon Photo Specialist

If anyone could offer some insight or suggestions I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jpaytoncfd (Jun 23, 2015)

PS: I am new. My name is Joe and I live in Southern Maine USA. I am more interested in a self hosted option that intergrates with a lab like mpix or bay photo. (Or any others, those are just two I know of)


----------

